# pontoon flounder rig



## eat1234

I was thinking of making a rig out of a pontoon boat . Do you think it will be too hi off the water ? advantages and disadvantages ?


----------



## Fish Xpress

gnwdad built one, maybe he can tell you the advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## overkill

I like being high off the water....kind of like having a tuna tower to sight fish:yes: 
Pic is my boat prior to modifications (HPS, Tiller Motor, etc)

_*My two biggest concerns*_ would be #1 Draft #2 Handling


----------



## X-Shark

Yes I remember seeing gnwdad's boat. Later that night they were across the bay from us. It looked like a freaking parking lot lite up over there.


----------



## ZombieKiller

Overkill, that thing just looks mean. Do you even have to poke the flounder, or do they just give up?


----------



## fulish850

ZombieKiller said:


> Overkill, that thing just looks mean. Do you even have to poke the flounder, or do they just give up?


 
lol , i would drop dead if i saw that coming too 

pontoon is a great flounder rig , my friend has a 14' pontoon rigged with lights gets in pretty skinny waters too and lots of deck room , easy to steer if trolling motor is mounted in the back :yes:


----------



## Jason

I've got 2 pontoon's off a hobie that I planned on making into a floundering rig.....So when I start the project, I'll start snapping shots to keep folks posted....It's gonna be a ******* rig, nothing like overkill or Xshark!!!!


----------



## Seatmech86

Will my pontoon work


----------



## smooth seas

overkill said:


> I like being high off the water....kind of like having a tuna tower to sight fish:yes:
> Pic is my boat prior to modifications (HPS, Tiller Motor, etc)
> 
> _*My two biggest concerns*_ would be #1 Draft #2 Handling


holy crap, this thing would look like a tiger tank comin right at ya if your the flounder. oh yea id just give up.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

overkill. are you going after flounder or amphibious assault?


----------



## surffisher

that setup is amazing overkill.... nice job!
jealous


----------

